# Last CBT session- What now?



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Next week is my last session, and i'm not sure where i go from here, CBT has helped me so much, but i still dont feel totally right, my counsellor said she would continue to still see me but only to chat, she feel's she has done all she can. I didnt realize their was a limit on CBT - can anyone give me any suggestions?Thank you


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

When my sessions ended I found I continued to improve without having to see the therapist. This was common in the study I was in that the CBT people had improved in the year after the therapy ended.There usually is an end point with CBT therapy compared to other therapies that can go on for years.I would ask her if there are ongoing things they might recommend for you to do.K.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thank you kathleen for the advice, i will ask her next week.


----------

